

These are the top 20 Universities that produce the World’s Billionaires - 3gina1
http://www.west-info.eu/here-is-the-top-20-universities-that-produce-the-worlds-billionaires/

======
dreamweapon
Universities don't "produce" billionaires (or other highly successful people).
These kinds of peoplee _produce themselves_. And would find a way to do so,
with or without their time spent in the treadmills of academia.

------
jesserwilliams
Here *are the top 20....

